

Inside the Googleplex - neilc
http://www.economist.com/displaystory.cfm?story_id=9719610

======
dpapathanasiou
Jeremy Allison wrote something similar last year:

 _I do worry about how things will be at Google when the money gets tight. And
the money always gets tight. I've played the role of Banquo's ghost at enough
Silicon Valley startup feasts to know how these stories can end._

(<http://tuxdeluxe.org/node/193>)

------
Jd
Don't know if anyone has seen this, but this was one of my favorite blogs for
awhile: <http://xooglers.blogspot.com/>

A lot of illuminating stories from the early days of Google.

If this link ever starts working, it should display posts chronologically
(which I strongly recommend): <http://sitereservation.com/xooglers/>

------
myoung8
scary.

